# bad luck to name fish



## RedneckPoodle (Mar 4, 2014)

Has anyone else heard that it is bad luck to name a fish when you bring it home? I'm not sure if it's because they may die quickly from transport shock or tanks not being cycled etc, but I have had some bad luck with fish that I've named. My last betta died quickly after being named, also in my large tank I stocked it slowly over time, and only named one fish I purchased, Krusty The Clownfish (a $20 clown pleco) and he died within two months, despite me doing all I could to make him happy. Also as a child i stocked a tank and named all fish but one, he was the only one to live more than 6 months. I've had my new betta for two weeks and have not named him yet, and thinking I may just call him Betta to save him from the curse of being named.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I dont believe in luck could be your water or something was wrong with your tank


----------



## RedneckPoodle (Mar 4, 2014)

The bettas tank was cycled with a bottled bacteria so that was probably the case with him, had a lot of trouble after using that stuff and will never use it again. The pleco tho, temp was good, water was good, he had three types of driftwood to pick from, as well as veggie tabs once every few days, just disapeared one day. I've had luck with other people's fish that have been named, they've even improved while in my care, just seems to be when I name my own fish.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I dont believe in luck thats just me but test your water and see


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

The myth goes that you don't want to name a betta until you know that they will live. essentially it is to stop you from naming a Fish and becoming overly attached to it, I've heard of this before. Seki once had a betta named ghost who died three days later.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Honestly, I don't believe it is bad luck at all. I think it is your tank and your water quality (sorry to be harsh) OR you just got a bad fish at the store. 

I named my girl in the store before I even bought her and I have had her for over a year now.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

(I admit it probably is the store's fault)


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

(agreed. If the store takes bad care of their fish then its super was to bring a sick fish home)


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't know about luck but I've had horrible luck with the "Hi"-batch.

My first bettas were Hiko, Hiensou, Hisui, Hinoto, and Hibiki.

Hiko and Hiensou got horribly sick with what I assume to be columnaris and died withing 5 days of each other. Hiensou developed his symptoms first.

Hisui had fin curling so I tried the sun method and he got stolen by some neighborhood kid. His parents obviously covering for him... 

Hibiki - forgot to cover the lid and left the light on the table. She got electrocuted... 

Hinoto - I have no idea what happened to her. I just found her dead one morning... :/ 


My non-themed fish names are mostly here. The other bettas I bought are babies and they're a bit hard to keep. Shana-tan is my longest living juvie betta and I hope to keep her til she's very old.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I've never had any problems. Castiel was named like ten minutes after I set his tank up. Sure Jasper and Oliver weren't named for a few days or even weeks after I got them but only because I couldn't think of the right name.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Fortunately, non of the fish I name seem to die, except for guppies.(And the only guppy I own is a female called Nancy who is really mean, and obnoxious. ) 

It might be not wise to name an obviously sick fish, which is what i did with my Ghost(Alive), or a fish at a pet store who you can't take home(White Chocolate the Oscar. )


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I named all my bettas. Most within a day or two. So far, all 5 are still with me. I think it's more about water, and less about naming.

PS, the reason naming things is considered bad luck, as it was considered ill-luck to name something/someone before they reached a certain age. To be named was to risk attracting the attention of the capricious gods, and no one wanted that below a certain age. It's why, once upon a time in certain cultures, children weren't named before the age of 5.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I did this once with a betta I bought to try to save.. he was too far gone, but i named him before he passed.
All my fish now go through a 10-14+ day quarantine depending on how they do, and I won't consider a serious name until that time is done and I deem them "healthy enough for their main tank". When I do get fish I try to follow standards for how to tell healthy from the not-so, and get ones that have a better chance of survival to begin with (this is a little harder with schooling fish unless you can convince a pet store employee to give you the net t catch 'em yourself).

There's a rumor that any pleco (its a South American catfish with its mouth on the underside of its head) owners who say "pleco" on a forum will have thiers dye soon so they often use "pl*co" instead. The fact is the majority of these people are on the forums about their pleco because its already sick/dieing (they tend to be kept in too small a tank and die from being un-cycled, high nitrates, or starvation as people except them to live off glass algae alone).


----------

